# Offre trop belle pour être vrai ?



## Rick68 (20 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Voulant acquérir une Apple Watch à moindre prix j'ai trifouillé les internets et je suis tombé sur ce genre d'annonce sur eBay :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Watch-42mm-Blanc-/262342676319?hash=item3d14d78f5f:g:3SAAAOSwyjBW7d6z 

Le vendeur est bien noté et semble être un habitué, pourtant 100€ même pour un prix de départ, cela me semble peu ! Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Bah c'est de l'occasion et partir avec un prix aussi bas ça permet d'intéresser beaucoup de monde et de faire monter les enchères, donc ça peut être sérieux.


----------



## Rick68 (20 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah c'est de l'occasion et partir avec un prix aussi bas ça permet d'intéresser beaucoup de monde et de faire monter les enchères, donc ça peut être sérieux.



C'est vrai que l'offre a encore le temps de monter mais je vais tenter ma chance ! Merci beaucoup ! Si quelqu'un soupçonne quand même une fraude qu'il n'hésite pas à me dire pourquoi !


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Pour moi le mieux c'est d'attendre le dernier moment pour monter, comme ça c'est le moins chère possible, si tout le monde faisait ça


----------



## Rick68 (20 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Pour moi le mieux c'est d'attendre le dernier moment pour monter, comme ça c'est le moins chère possible, si tout le monde faisait ça


 
Ah oui c'est pas bête ! Par contre le moyen de paiement c'est paypal, du coup ça ne craint pas plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2016)

L'annonce est sérieuse et avec un règlement par paypal , il n'y a pas trop de risque 
Je pense que les enchères seront nombreuses


----------



## Rick68 (20 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'annonce est sérieuse et avec un règlement par paypal , il n'y a pas trop de risque
> Je pense que les enchères seront nombreuses



C'est que je pense aussi merci bien !


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Rick68 a dit:


> C'est que je pense aussi merci bien !


D'ou l'intérêt de faire en sorte de moins faire monter


----------



## Vanton (21 Mars 2016)

C'est moi ou l'écran est taché ?

Sinon oui le concept d'enchères sur eBay est débile. Les connaissaisseurs enchérissent tous dans les 15 dernières secondes... 

Ça devrait être comme une vraie vente aux enchères, la fin de la vente devrait être décalée d'une minute à chaque nouvelle enchère pour que le prix final corresponde à quelque chose.

Sinon Apple vient de baisser les prix de la watch et de proposer plein de nouveaux modèles donc jette un œil avant


----------

